# Second cockapoo !! &#x1f642;



## Becca46 (Aug 29, 2017)

Well we decided phoebe needed a friend! I would like to introduce you all to Charlie 🙂 
Phoebe is loving having another dog in the house, she's also eating more ! 
Bit of competition I think.

And having her here as a new big sister has made having a new pup so much easier!!
Charlie hasn't even cried once at night and he has settled in and become one of the family so fast !!


----------



## Paddock (Jun 30, 2018)

He is gorgeous 😀


----------



## Becca46 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you ! 
He's quickly stolen my heart


----------



## Brooksy (Aug 18, 2018)

ABSOULUTELY lovely here are my 2


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh I really think Louis would like a pal but not sure if I could do that puppy stage again .










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miathecockerpoodle (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh my god, this is too cute! Mine is only 5 months and I already want another one lol
Best dogs ever!


----------

